# Konstante Internetverbindung



## chuvak (7. Februar 2006)

Ich habe DSL und benutze T-Online 6.0.
Wenn ich den PC anmache und ins Internet will, muss ich erstmal das Programm T-Online 6.0 starten und damit eine Verbindung ins Internet aufbauen. Das Programm selbst muss auch immer geöffnet sein.
Wie kann ich es einstellen, dass ich sofort mit dem Internet verbungen bin, wenn ich den PC starte und die Verbindung konstant bleibt?

Danke!


----------



## NomadSoul (8. Februar 2006)

Google mal nach "DFÜ Verbindung mit T-Online einrichten"


----------



## Sinac (8. Februar 2006)

Oder kauf dir nen Router!


----------



## Peter Klein (8. Februar 2006)

@ewgeni

Hallo

Ich gehe mal davon aus das du Windows Xp nutzt. Ich hänge Dir mal einen Link an mit einer sehr guten Beschreibungum Dsl über DFü einzurichten.

Falls Du den Internet Explorer nutzt, kannst Du die Verbindung als Standartverbindung einrichten und so einstellen das du mit dem Internet verbunden wirst, sobald du den INternet Explorer startest.

Falls Du noch Fragen haben solltest, schreib.

Link

Peter


----------

